# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  New Names for Hurricane

## brianns

According to World Meteorological Organizations hurricane committee: The names Gustav, Ike and Paloma in the Atlantic and Alma in the North Pacific will be used again in 2014 and their name will be replaced with their place will be Gonzalo, Isaias, Paulette and Amanda.

----------


## mountain mama

I think the next hurricaine should be named "mountain mama"

----------


## trax

I agree wholeheartedly.

----------


## Rick

As Captain Picard would say, "Make it so!"

----------


## RichNH

You're not gonna get any disagreement from me on that one!

----------


## crashdive123

I can see the headlines now.

Hurricane Mountain Mama Rips Through Town

The winds were gusting to 115.  The rains were extremely heavy.  Yet, strangley there was no damage to any structures.  No power lines came down.  Not a single tree was uprooted.  There was no flooding.  Oddly though, several cows were blown up.

----------


## Rick

Now that there is funny, I don't care who you are!!!!!

----------


## mcfd45

I was always a fan of "huge spinning storm of doom"

----------


## tacticalguy

How about the "Giant scary spinning wall of clouds that kills people" :Clown:  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

> How about the "Giant scary spinning wall of clouds that kills people"


Now THAT'S funny, I don't care who you are! :Sneaky2:

----------


## bulrush

What's with all these white bread names? How about Jaquita, DeShaun, DeLarry, or DeGeraldo?
 :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> What's with all these white bread names? How about Jaquita, DeShaun, DeLarry, or DeGeraldo?


Wow, shades of Sam R?

Here's a list of the names for 2009.

Ana
Bill
Claudette
Danny
Erika
Fred
Grace
Henri
Ida
Joaquin
Kate
Larry
Mindy
Nicholas
Odette
Peter
Rose
Sam
Teresa
Victor
Wanda

----------


## mountain mama

And yet, "mountain mama" is nowhere to be found on the list.  I think we should protest!

----------


## crashdive123

> And yet, "mountain mama" is nowhere to be found on the list.  I think we should protest!


Did you see post #6?

----------


## mountain mama

heh yeah I liked the part about the cows lol

----------

